
Carl Malamud – Satyagraha in the Digital Age: What Can One Individual Do? - rmason
https://www.nationalheraldindia.com/opinion/satyagraha-in-the-digital-age-what-can-one-individual-do
======
rmason
I’ve always been impressed with is Carl Malamud, in some ways he’s the
Internet’s Ralph Nader, someone who has dedicated his life to make government
knowledge free and accessible.

He's been a constant source of inspiration to me along with Tim O'Reilly in my
open data efforts here in Michigan.

